# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  AC Condenser

## oaklane

Noticed last Fall that my AC Condenser had a pin hole in it.  Is it a big deal to replace?

----------


## farmtruck

Not much harder to remove than a radiator.

Could just braze the pinhole closed if it's the only leak.

----------


## oaklane

we tried to pinch it closed and that didn't work.  Not that I use it much but just happened to one day and only hot air coming out, went to charge it and it just sprayed out the front.  Now that I don't have it of course I want it back!  Carol

----------

